

Ask HN: Is Facebook worth $15 Billion? - ideas101

Rough comparison: Yahoo’s market capitalization is now about $35 billion. With about 506 million unique visitors in March, that translates to about $71 per visitor. Apply that same metric to Facebook’s 109 million unique visitors and the company would be worth $7.7 billion, about half the value implied in the Microsoft deal of $240 million for 1.6% Facebook stake.<p>Source: New York times.
======
epi0Bauqu
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/facebook-back-
of...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/facebook-back-of-the-
envelope-calculations.html) (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=161583>)

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/facebook-back-
of...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/facebook-back-of-the-
envelope-calculation-ii.html)

------
Hates_
IMHO - No.

